
Show HN: Mini GaussSense – New Toy for Hacking Toys - andikan
http://gausstoys.com/?ref=hn
======
david-given
Here's a vastly better link that actually explains what it is:

[http://www.cmlab.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~howieliang/GaussSense.html](http://www.cmlab.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~howieliang/GaussSense.html)

tl;dr: grid of Hall effect sensors that can accurately sense the position of a
magnet that's within a few centimetres of the sensor.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
And in particular the video there,
[https://youtu.be/ifwDZwgmcLI](https://youtu.be/ifwDZwgmcLI).

The GaussStones remind me of map tables in war-rooms.

------
howieliang
Thanks for interested in this :) This product is from the original research
team of the Gauss Project. We are dedicated to making this technology easier
available, so developing this module for the one who is willing to give a try.
The module supports full features that we've published in a few academic
publications, e.g. GaussBits, GaussBricks, GaussStones. Although the sensing
area is small, it supports breadboard prototyping and allows for expanding the
sensing area by tiling them. Please find more information on
[http://www.cmlab.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~howieliang/HCIProjects/pro...](http://www.cmlab.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~howieliang/HCIProjects/projectGauss.html)
or our main GaussToys website. Thanks again!

------
easytiger
FYI, features != any of : easy to use | versatile | reliable | scalable.

Those are debatable facets, not functional qualities

------
andikan
New unboxing video of Mini GaussSense with 2 examples of hacking toys:
[https://youtu.be/q0pH_APBkw0](https://youtu.be/q0pH_APBkw0)

------
andikan
Mini GaussSense is the breadboard-compatible magnetic camera module designed
for makers, hackers and designers who are dedicated to rapid prototyping,
innovating and sharing. This versatile Lego-like sensor will satisfy your
creative soul!

